# Maverick ET-73 Replacement Probes ?



## txbbqman (Jun 1, 2010)

I am looking for a good web site that carries the 6' replacement probes for the Maverick ET-73

I can not get Maverick Industries to answer the phone or return e-mails, so if anyone knows of an outside vendor I would appreciate a link.

When I do a search all I can find is the 7 probes

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm....sorry to hear that they are not returning your inquiries.  Last time I contacted them, and explained my situation (switch of the receiving unit broke off), they sent me a new one, for free.  It may be worth the effort to try again.   But if still not response, try going to Amazon and find out which of their vendors have it (ET-73) and contact their vendor directly.  I did that last time for a product Amazon said they could not ship to Hawaii.  I called one of their vendors and  got what I needed.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jun 1, 2010)

You can try these folks.

http://www.bbqequipmentstore.com/Maverick-ET-73-Replacement-Probes-ET-73-Probes.htm


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I decided to give Maverick Industries 1 last try and lo and behold somebody actually answered the phone.

The reason I can not find the 6' probes anywhere is they are currently out of stock *COMPLETELY*!!!!!!!!

that is also why search after mindless search on the internet turns up zero responses..*.EVERYBODY is OUT*!!!!!!!!

Will not have any more until late July

So alas.....I wait.......


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 1, 2010)

Dennisdocb said:


> You can try these folks.
> 
> http://www.bbqequipmentstore.com/Maverick-ET-73-Replacement-Probes-ET-73-Probes.htm


Yea check out that link it says they have them in stock.


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I looked at that and they only have the food probe, I need both food and cooker.

Plus from Maverick Industries they are 2 for $20 so a waiting I will go..........

I have others I can use in the mean time, just really love my maverick


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 1, 2010)

Txbbqman said:


> Yeah I looked at that and they only have the food probe, I need both food and cooker.
> 
> Plus from Maverick Industries they are 2 for $20 so a waiting I will go..........
> 
> I have others I can use in the mean time, just really love my maverick


Well  from what I understand the food and cooker probe are the same, only difference is that one is curved and the other is straight.  On occasion I have been known to grab the closest probe and used it with no ill effects.


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 1, 2010)

They are pretty much the same, and I could easily use 2 food probes, just think I 'll wait until they have them


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 1, 2010)

By the looks of the price of the probes, maybe buying a new system maybe cheaper. The one place wanted $20.00 ea and i have seen the whole system for 30-35.00. and you get a second remote to carries around. Back up thermo probes are good...

2 for 20.00 is good and I would wait also..

The food probe is pointed where the smoker probe is flat ended...


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 1, 2010)

Txbbqman said:


> Yeah I looked at that and they only have the food probe, I need both food and cooker.
> 
> Plus from Maverick Industries they are 2 for $20 so a waiting I will go..........
> 
> I have others I can use in the mean time, just really love my maverick


From what I see it looks like they have both the food and the cooker probes.


----------



## dk666 (Jun 5, 2010)

these guys have them for $10 each plus $5 shipping  got mine in like 3 days 

http://www.4thegrill.com/marepr.html


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

Good thead, I'm also in need of some replacement probes.


----------



## bignick (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for this thread...just ordered 2 replacements


----------

